# Canadian Bacon texture



## stiffyman (May 9, 2017)

I just finished making Canadian bacon, using a dry rub 10 days air dry in frig 3 days then cold smoke 5 hrs. The taste is really good. I have a question on the texture after slicing the slices are red and a little tacky is this normal? Oh ya my dry rub did include MTQ


----------

